# 70D and 7DII Rumors



## rexbobcat

http://www.canonwatch.com/rumor-eos...os-7d-mark-ii-will-be-entry-level-full-frame/

I'm not so sure how I feel about the supposedly FF 7D....

But I am excited to see what the 70D offers if the rumors are true. If they raise the burst speed and improve the AF I'll be happy. Uncompressed video would be pretty sweet as well. 

And maybe if we pray reaaaaalllly hard they will add an integrated radio trigger.


----------



## jaomul

If they do its just jumbling the numbers. 70d taking the crop top spot and an entry level full frame. It all makes sense with the rebel series improvements just meaning a step up technically for crops and possibly more affordable fullframe. Sounds good.


----------



## Buckster

My head hurts already at the amount of useless speculation we'll all have to endure until this stuff actually comes out and puts the rumor mill surrounding them all to rest.

Then we can do it all again with the 80D and the 7DMKII.V and the 8DMK1 and the 5DMKXXII...


----------



## rexbobcat

But it's like the anticipation before you get to the destination. It's never as good or as bad as you expect, but it's still fun to wonder what's gonna happen. 

Besides, everybody likes to complain to much about what's currently offered. And then everyone complains when people try to find comfort in the next new thing. Yay for the technology generation.


----------



## TCampbell

I think the "full frame" rumors about the 7D are false.  I doubt Canon would make a change that radical and not change the model number... maybe they'd call it a 9D or something (since they seem to have an aversion to using even numbers).


----------



## Buckster

TCampbell said:


> I think the "full frame" rumors about the 7D are false.  I doubt Canon would make a change that radical and not change the model number... maybe they'd call it a 9D or something (since they seem to have an aversion to using even numbers).


Sounds like a shoe size.  "I'll take a pair of Canons in a 9D."


----------



## Dubaiian

TCampbell said:
			
		

> I think the "full frame" rumors about the 7D are false.  I doubt Canon would make a change that radical and not change the model number... maybe they'd call it a 9D or something (since they seem to have an aversion to using even numbers).



I think that the 40d, 50d, 450, 550, 600,  650d users have even numbers on their cameras? :- P


----------



## Overread

70D is pretty much a dead certain release at some point. The 7D is a bit more of an enigma as to what Canon will do. My money is betting that they are releasing new firmwire for the 7D (rumoured) and then they'll either tide it over without a new release for longer; or they'll bring out a 7DMII priced like the 5DMIII is to the 5DMII - at a higher price band. Keeping the 7D in production for a little while and then dropping it. Leaving their crop sensor range with:
xxxxD bottom range
xxxD entry range
xxD middle range
7D top range. 

With a bigger gap than there is now between the xxD and 7D ranges.


----------



## TCampbell

Dubaiian said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "full frame" rumors about the 7D are false.  I doubt Canon would make a change that radical and not change the model number... maybe they'd call it a 9D or something (since they seem to have an aversion to using even numbers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the 40d, 50d, 450, 550, 600,  650d users have even numbers on their cameras? :- P
Click to expand...


I was only referring to the single number models (e.g. 1D, 1Ds, 1D X, 5D, & 7D).  There's no 2D, 4D, 6D, etc.  They also avoided using 3D (probably because everyone would expect it to have stereo lenses.)


----------



## hukim0531

Bringing 60D to level of 7DII and leveling up 7D to full frame makes sense to compete with the rumored D600, Nikon's new crop-sensor priced FF.


----------



## Overread

Canon won't change the 7D to full frame - mostly because its already out there - its called the 5DMIII. 

They could introduce a lower price band fullframe camera body - yes that they could do. But they won't confuse the market by using the name of a crop sensor camera on a fullframe body.


----------



## hukim0531

True.  I agree they would have to come up with a new name.  Perhaps 9D is a plausible option even though it does sound like a shoe size.


----------



## rexbobcat

I think all of their consumer cameras are just too similar. I think they should combine the 7D and xxD line.

And have it like

T4i - $850
70D - $1300
xD - $2000
5D - $3500
1D - $7000

But that's just me


----------



## sovietdoc

rexbobcat said:


> I think all of their consumer cameras are just too similar. I think they should combine the 7D and xxD line.
> 
> And have it like
> 
> T4i - $850
> 70D - $1300
> xD - $2000
> 5D - $3500
> 1D - $7000
> 
> But that's just me



Actually more like

xxxD (rebel) - sub 1000
70D - 1500-1700
7D (entry FF) - 2000
5D - 3500
3D (1D body factor, high MP) - 5000
1D (sports/journalism high fps) - 7000

This product line would make sense to me

7D II or whatever has nothing to do with 5d3.  5d's FPS count is too low.


----------



## Overread

the frame count is the only thing the 5DMIII hasn't got that the 7D has (barring sensor). The AF, the ISO, the video, the features -- everything in the 5DMIII is either superior or equal to the 7D. Currently the only reasons to want a 7D are because you want crop sensor or can't afford a 5DMIII, but need the improved AF. 

The frame count is - a much lesser issue than many make it out to be.


----------



## sovietdoc

I am actually surprised about the low fps on 5d3.  Yes it's godlike faster than 5d2 but given it's AF system, it needs 8 fps at least.


----------



## msaha

I think that if Canon wanted to introduce 7D MRKII it would have 20MP sensor, and with the same 8FPS while ISO is somewhat bumped up a notch.


----------



## MWP

Overread said:


> the frame count is the only thing the 5DMIII hasn't got that the 7D has (barring sensor). The AF, the ISO, the video, the features -- everything in the 5DMIII is either superior or equal to the 7D. Currently the only reasons to want a 7D are because you want crop sensor or can't afford a 5DMIII, but need the improved AF.
> 
> The frame count is - a much lesser issue than many make it out to be.



One thing that the 7d has that the 5dmIII does not is a built in flash.  I don't understand why Canon won't include a flash on it's FF cameras. It just comes in handy from time to time. 

I also wonder if Canon will ever put out a model that will accept both EF and EF-S lenses like Nikon's do.  (Nikon's versions of those lenses of course)

Great forum BTW.


----------



## Kerbouchard

rexbobcat said:


> And maybe if we pray reaaaaalllly hard they will add an integrated radio trigger.



I don't think they will ever add a radio trigger.  I think we could see a wifi trigger before a radio trigger.  Radio Triggers bring the cameras into a completely different regulatory authority and each country regulates it differently.  A distribution and manufacturing nightmare and there is no reason for any of the big names to do that to themselves, especially since there are fairly cheap radio triggers available and there are competing technologies that do not have the same regulations.

Like I said, I think there is a better chance that the next generation of cameras will have wifi, and you will be able to control auxillary flashes on a network instead of using a radio transmitter.


----------



## o hey tyler

MWP said:
			
		

> One thing that the 7d has that the 5dmIII does not is a built in flash.  I don't understand why Canon won't include a flash on it's FF cameras. It just comes in handy from time to time.
> 
> I also wonder if Canon will ever put out a model that will accept both EF and EF-S lenses like Nikon's do.  (Nikon's versions of those lenses of course)
> 
> Great forum BTW.



I have not personally been in a shooting situation where I thought "Jeeze I wish my 5DI or II had a pop up flash."


----------



## Dubaiian

MWP said:
			
		

> One thing that the 7d has that the 5dmIII does not is a built in flash.  I don't understand why Canon won't include a flash on it's FF cameras. It just comes in handy from time to time.
> 
> I also wonder if Canon will ever put out a model that will accept both EF and EF-S lenses like Nikon's do.  (Nikon's versions of those lenses of course)
> 
> Great forum BTW.



Ummm.  I have a 7D and it has EF & EF-S lenses???   Both seem to work fine.


----------



## Buckster

Dubaiian said:


> MWP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that the 7d has that the 5dmIII does not is a built in flash.  I don't understand why Canon won't include a flash on it's FF cameras. It just comes in handy from time to time.
> 
> I also wonder if Canon will ever put out a model that will accept both EF and EF-S lenses like Nikon's do.  (Nikon's versions of those lenses of course)
> 
> Great forum BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  I have a 7D and it has EF & EF-S lenses???   Both seem to work fine.
Click to expand...

They obviously mean on a full frame camera.


----------



## TheKenTurner

Buckster said:
			
		

> They obviously mean on a full frame camera.



But that won't happen...

-ken Turner


----------



## Buckster

TheKenTurner said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They obviously mean on a full frame camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that won't happen...
> 
> -ken Turner
Click to expand...

That's the point, Captain Obvious.


----------



## rexbobcat

That would defeat the purpose of EF-S lenses lol


----------



## MWP

o hey tyler said:


> MWP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that the 7d has that the 5dmIII does not is a built in flash.  I don't understand why Canon won't include a flash on it's FF cameras. It just comes in handy from time to time.
> 
> I also wonder if Canon will ever put out a model that will accept both EF and EF-S lenses like Nikon's do.  (Nikon's versions of those lenses of course)
> 
> Great forum BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not personally been in a shooting situation where I thought "Jeeze I wish my 5DI or II had a pop up flash."
Click to expand...

Good for you buddy.  I can just see you sitting at your computer  reading my post and thinking  "Jeeze here's my chance to be a prick"



Dubaiian said:


> MWP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that the 7d has that the 5dmIII does not is a built in flash. I don't understand why Canon won't include a flash on it's FF cameras. It just comes in handy from time to time.
> 
> I also wonder if Canon will ever put out a model that will accept both EF and EF-S lenses like Nikon's do. (Nikon's versions of those lenses of course)
> 
> Great forum BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. I have a 7D and it has EF & EF-S lenses??? Both seem to work fine.
Click to expand...


Read the post again bud. That's my point. Your 7D isn't a FF.


----------



## o hey tyler

MWP said:
			
		

> Good for you buddy.  I can just see you sitting at your computer  reading my post and thinking  "Jeeze here's my chance to be a prick".



I wasn't trying to be a prick, and I don't think it should have come across that way. How is speaking about my personal experiences, and stating it as a personal experience in the same sentence make me a prick? 

What is YOUR issue, dude?


----------



## MWP

o hey tyler said:


> MWP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you buddy.  I can just see you sitting at your computer  reading my post and thinking  "Jeeze here's my chance to be a prick".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be a prick, and I don't think it should have come across that way. How is speaking about my personal experiences, and stating it as a personal experience in the same sentence make me a prick?
> 
> What is YOUR issue, dude?
Click to expand...


The way you wrote it with "jeeze" I thought you were trying to be smug about it. If that wasn't your intention then I'm sorry I came at you that way. I'm not trying to start anything or disrespect anyone.

It's just been my experience that when shooting HDR shots of statuary that sometimes it helps to have one of the brackets with some fill-in flash.  And from time to time it's nice to go out shooting without having to carry a bunch of stuff, so an on-board flash comes in handy...It's a very small percentage of time, but it would be nice. 

I love canon but the flash on the Nikon FF's and their ability to utilize both crop and FF lenses would be nice for Canon.


----------

